# corta corriente temporizado



## rodri_david (Oct 29, 2007)

hola necesito un diagrama para un corta corriente que al presionar un boton me de un tiempo de aprox 1 minuto para el corte del motor del auto desde ya gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 30, 2007)

Eso es un contador, que cuenta a la inversa, busca en el foro hay mucha información!.

Yo mismo creo que coloque algún circuito.


----------



## rodri_david (Oct 31, 2007)

seraa que no podias ayudarme mas en el tem a soy nuevo y te agradeceria mucho si pones un diagrama pare el montaje del mismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

Mas sencillo, con un monostable que alimente un relee.
Cuando se acaba el tiempo, el relee desconecta el motor.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## rodri_david (Oct 31, 2007)

sera que me pueden facilitar un diagrama ya montado con variador de tiempo le agadeceria mucho


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

La verdad me parece que no vale la pena montarlo en una placa hecha especialmente, yo lo montaria en una de esas placas que ya vienen perforadas y con pistas en linea o un cuadradito por agujerito y las vas uniendo.
Ahi en el link que te paso fogonazo estan los diagramas, solo tienes que reemplazar la resistencia por una resistencia variable o un potenciometro y ya lo tienes. Para calcular el valor aproximado del potenciometro aplicas la formula (creo que era t = 1.1*C*R; R en ohms, C en faradios, 1 uF=10^-6 F, t en segundos) Si haces de t tu valor maximo de tiempo entonces tienes el valor de tu potenciometro. Los capacitores y resistencias deben regularse para que ninguno sea muy grande, como tu tiempo es alto el capacitor debera ser bien grande. Con uno de 500uF te queda de 110K aprox para lograr los 60s, le  deberias poner el doble para poder duplicar el tiempo, o sea un pote de 250K (lineal). Asi juegas con los componentes.
Recomendacion poner un capacitor muy pequeño (10 o 22nF) en el pin 5 conectado a la masa.
El pin tres es la salida que te movera el rele. Quizas convenga poner un pequeño transistor dependiendo del rele que tengas que mover, sin olvidar el diodo de proteccion.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## rodri_david (Nov 1, 2007)

gracias me fueron de mucha ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2007)

Habia hecho el esquema y me lo olvide

Mas vale tarde que pajaro volando


----------

